# NEED A PLOW THAT IS EASY TO ATTACH



## Miguel Sanchez (Oct 20, 2015)

i have an 8 foot Fisher with MM1. I am getting a new truck but will be trading in my car so the Truck needs to be a daily driver and I will need to take the plow off after every use. The MM1 i have is a bear - not easy to attach and detach. Are there any mounts that are really easy to use ? MM2 would be nice if it was really easier then i could use my blade but i am open to ideas !!!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Miguel Sanchez said:


> i have an 8 foot Fisher with MM1. I am getting a new truck but will be trading in my car so the Truck needs to be a daily driver and I will need to take the plow off after every use. The MM1 i have is a bear - not easy to attach and detach. Are there any mounts that are really easy to use ? MM2 would be nice if it was really easier then i could use my blade but i am open to ideas !!!


MM2 is easier but it is the plow that is different, not the mount itself. So you could still use your mount but you'd need a different plow (and possibly different wiring depending on what you have)


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Not sure about fisher, but I’m sure most newer plows are fairly easy to attach and remove, boss and western are.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a boss that is super easy. I keep it in my garage on dollys. Unhook and hook after every use. Hardest part is putting the electrical connector together.


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Oct 20, 2015)

cwren2472 said:


> MM2 is easier but it is the plow that is different, not the mount itself. So you could still use your mount but you'd need a different plow (and possibly different wiring depending on what you have)


Hah, nothing is easy !


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Miguel Sanchez said:


> i have a MM 1 and I am getting a new truck that will be my daily driver. This means that i will need to take off the mount pretty much every time i use it. The MM1 is not so easy to do.. Is the 2 easier or still a task ..


MM2 is easier.

1. Put in float mode.
2. Push the lift arm all the way down.
3. Release the jack stand.
4. Go around the front of the blade, in one solid and swift motion, push the headgear back and pull back on the pin release arm at the same time.
5. unplug connectors and pull out.

It's less than a minute to drop and hook, literally.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

much Much MUCH easier


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have 
2 Boss RT3 hitch plows I find lining up to be the hardest part.
1 Meyer NOTHING on this plow is easy!!!!!!!!
1 Fisher MM2 plow I find this plow the easiest to line up and very easy to mount/dismount


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Oct 20, 2015)

theplowmeister said:


> I have
> 2 Boss RT3 hitch plows I find lining up to be the hardest part.
> 1 Meyer NOTHING on this plow is easy!!!!!!!!
> 1 Fisher MM2 plow I find this plow the easiest to line up and very easy to mount/dismount


mm2 seems like the best idea, but as CWREN indicates I need a new plow blade as well. 2018 f250 however is calling out to me..


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Oct 20, 2015)

theplowmeister said:


> much Much MUCH easier


Thank you


----------



## BlackBeauty (Aug 29, 2017)

SnowEx mounts with Automatixx system--- look on YouTube for videos. I haven't had extensive plow experience but this is convenient. Like others, I keep the plow on casters and roll it up to the truck.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sell the truck with the plow, lots of people are looking right now, replace with all new


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

They all hook up easily now. I'd go with a Western.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Western ultra mount is by far the easiest and fastest. No hydraulics needed or switches out at the head gear to go bad.


----------



## Miguel Sanchez (Oct 20, 2015)

leolkfrm said:


> sell the truck with the plow, lots of people are looking right now, replace with all new


Ya, be nice. The f350 needs has frame rust issues, so this beauty is virtually worthless as no one around here will do frame work.. 7.3 is perfect, brand new bed and now i cannot even get it inspected. The plow mount is rusted out and when i went to put a new one on the Fisher dealer would not do it as the frame was rusted out.. ugghhh


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

so you just traded your car for a used truck with a rusted frame???


----------



## Thrifty Garage (Sep 20, 2019)

I've been very pleased with the SnowEx Automatixx Attachment System. This video is not the best exmaple. It is basically an example of "the most issues" you will have connecting using this system. I've used older style plow mounts and they truly are difficult. This one you pull one lever and all the pins go in.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

They all hook up easily if you can line up the truck correctly.
the easiest plow to attach is my 74 Meyers .
pull up, doesn't matter if you lined up or not.
attach the chain lift it up just a little and swing it into place. easy~peasy.

my boss and hiniker you just have to drive into them with he right amount of force to get them on and throw a lever.


----------

